# Different brands, differet pellet sizes. How many a day?



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I am trying to figure out what the best quantity of pellets to feed my Betta. I have three brands and all three are different sizes. 


 *New Life Spectrum is the smallest - 8-12 a day (5+5)*
 

* Hikari is in the middle - 6-7 a day? (3+4)*
 

* Top Fin - 8 per day? (4+4)*
 Here is a photo showing the three different sizes.....


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

I use HBH Betta food which is about the same size as Hikari, I feed 2-3 pellets per feeding 2x a day (if I remember x_X). If I think I will forget, I feed them 3 in the morning and a small snack of freeze dried bloodworms later on.

I think a good indicator is that your betta's belly is full, but not bursting. I would feed only 2 pellets of topfin per feeding, those look huge. For the other two brands, what you have looks fine.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Good question, I have no idea. I use Omega One and break the pellets up. One seems like enough about 3 times a day. I hope I'm not underfeeding.:-?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I use NLS Betta formula for my adults ( 3+ months ) My pellets kinda range in size for different mouth sizes. There are tiny, medium, and large pellets. NLS is a sinking pellet, which contains many great oils from fish and fruit/vegetable extracts for great nutrition! Antartic Krill meal, garlic ( for stimulating hunger ) whole herring meal, ginseng, spirulina, are all included in the ingredients. Also, good pluses to NLS is that they are very easy to digest, no hormones are used in this product, and it is color-enhancing! Plus....I personally stay away from flakes and Wheat-based pellets like Hikari, Tetra, or Aqueon. Wheat-based usually float and are " junk food"  Make sure your betta's tummy isnt bloated. If this happens, fast them a day to avoid over-feeding!

I feed all my adult bettas _3 pellets a day_ or _2 pellets +1 bloodworm_ a day.

Bettas are carnivores so they also like to eat: bloodworms, glassworms, beefheart, daphnia, shrimp, triops, flies, maggots, small worms, and misquioto larva!! =D I stay far away from live foods and blackworms...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Is that NLS the betta food or the small fish formula?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

It is the betta formula, I will take a pic right now for you so you can see it has different sizes!! They say " 1mm " but thats just the " common size" in the container, I noticed! There are totally a LOT of large and little pieces. XD H/o ;P


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have the small fish formula, hence why I was asking! I know I feed what seems like a ton of the small fish formula, but they are so micro!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

well, if you would like to try the NLS betta formula you can always crush them a little with a spoon! ^-^


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

My betta is sitting here watching me eat M&M's. Do you think he wants one?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Naw, I like the higher protein of the small fish formula. Plus I am too lazy to crush pellets!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

judge the amount based on how big ur bettas eye is .. since a bettas tummy is about the size of their eye .. and sure he can eat more then the size of his eye .. but that doesn't mean it's good to do so ..

just like a person's stomach is about the size of your fist .. i'm sure u can eat more then the size of ur fist .. but that doesn't mean you should ..


----------

